# Does anyone use Diamond Soft?



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I found Diamond Soft on the internet, and it's supposed to be super soft, "soft as cotton", comfortable, pretty dust free and is classed as a paper bedding. It's fairly expensive, $37.25 for a 20 pound bag, but I'm sure 20 pounds would go a long way. Though, shipping is about $25. I found it here:

http://chinchilla.ca/items.php?ProductI ... urce=acces

However, it doesn't really say what it's made out of, which is important:
_"a unique laboratory animal bedding, consisting of specially-processed *bleached hardwood paper pulp*. This type of paper pulp is used extensively as a cellulose source in the manufacturing of many types of consumer paper products"_
http://www.harlan.com/products_and_serv ... bedding.hl
_" It is an excellent contact bedding material for all species of rodents, guinea pigs and small animals."_

*I put three pictures for a comparison of Diamond Soft to shredded aspen and aspen.*


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I think it's made out of Shredded Aspen and Corn Cob. I know regular corn cob bedding runs the risk of getting caught in places but don't know if it would apply since its shredded. It looks kinda dusty to me and like it would stick on to things but I can't say for sure cause I've never used it. Hopefully there will be more opinions though. Fleece liners really work great if it's an option for you; no dust, reuseable, washable, and last a long time.


----------



## CanadienHedgie (Feb 4, 2011)

I use fleece liners, I have tons of them (like 27 :roll: I could go like half a year with out doing laundry), but I'm looking for something for a place to dig/burrow in rather then fleece strips.


----------

